# what should I do with it???



## goldup (Jul 7, 2008)

Thanks for any help Bill
I am trying to delete this post!!!!![/url][/list]


----------



## Anonymous (Jul 7, 2008)

You without adoubt have to fire it up and shoot stuff with it. 

No, I am not 16 but I never did really grow up when it comes to stuff like this.


----------



## goldup (Jul 7, 2008)

OK James


----------



## Oz (Jul 7, 2008)

I agree with James. I would just have to have a little fun before it went. I don’t know a lot about the different types of lasers, but I’d bet it is worth far more to a hobbyist that it is in scrap.


----------



## goldup (Jul 7, 2008)

scrap it


----------



## lazersteve (Jul 7, 2008)

Goldup,

I'm with James. I would setup it up, get it working and use it for something. The scrap value is no where near the value of the fun you could have with it!!! 8) 


Steve


----------



## Scott2357 (Jul 7, 2008)

:shock: If you get it fired up, let me know.  I may wander over to take a look. :twisted:

But to answer your question, "what should I do with it?", ...give it to me ! :twisted: :twisted:


----------



## Rag and Bone (Jul 7, 2008)

Dang! That looks powerful! 

Try carving your initials into the moon with it


----------



## Lou (Jul 7, 2008)

It is a class 4 laser so it can probably light paper on fire at the least. It will also cause instant blindness if you look into it. How many watts is this? It should be at least 500mW. Not big enough to be 1kW (where the real fun begins!). :twisted: 

A laser system like that is typically over $10,000 brand new.


----------



## Anonymous (Jul 7, 2008)

I am 100 percent sure that someone somewhere would help you with those connections. 

I would definately try and sell it (hint).

Jim


----------



## Anonymous (Jul 7, 2008)

goldup said:


> OK James with my gps I should be able to hit your house from here. Let me know what happened if you still can. LOL



I was wondering about them bright lights 8)


----------



## goldup (Jul 7, 2008)

from what I can find out this thing is very dangerous. I will just scrap it.
thanks to all for your input. It`s not worth someone getting hurt over.


----------



## SapunovDmitry (Jul 7, 2008)

It can be a good source for LII measurements.
It's not dangerous if you know how to deal with it.


----------



## Osmium (Jul 8, 2008)

Don't scrap it, send it to me!!

I'll pay shipping.


----------



## goldup (Jul 8, 2008)

SapunovDmitry said:


> It can be a good source for LII measurements.
> It's not dangerous if you know how to deal with it.


I will check to see if it can be shipped. You check too, and see what you can find out. let me know what you can do. I will not scrap untill I find out if it is leagal for me to ship and sell this laser.


----------



## lazersteve (Jul 8, 2008)

Goldup,

I'm not far from you in Florida.

If you're selling it, depending on your asking price, I may want to pick it up.

Steve


----------



## jaun (Jul 8, 2008)

Lazersteve with a laser. :shock: A new way to melt a pure gold button. :shock: 

A secret alchemists project. :shock:


----------



## lazersteve (Jul 8, 2008)

Juan,

I already have several industrial lasers at my disposal!!

Steve


----------



## Lou (Jul 8, 2008)

I also am interested in buying the unit, but only if you can tell me what the power rating is on it in watts or in joules.

You can legally own this and ship it--it's not a weapon nor is it big enough to be dangerous from more than a fire/blindness hazard. There are no restrictions to this.


Send me a private message with what you want for it and how you'd want to ship it.


Louis


----------



## jaun (Jul 9, 2008)

:lol: Sorry, I watch too much TV


----------



## cerise (Jul 10, 2008)

Crazy :roll:


----------



## Oz (Jul 10, 2008)

jaun said:


> :lol: Sorry, I watch too much TV



A class 4 CO laser can punch a hole in a cinderblock or firebrick.


----------



## cerise (Jul 10, 2008)

So can i when, i mess up in my shop that what I do.LOL


----------



## Scott2357 (Jul 10, 2008)

Years ago I used to have a small 30mw pulsed CO2 laser. It could cut through razor blades 8)
But that was before the accident. :shock:


----------



## Platdigger (Jul 11, 2008)

OK, I'll bite........did the accident have anything to do with the Lazer?
Randy


----------



## Scott2357 (Jul 11, 2008)

Let's just call it laser suicide.  Mostly due to my undeveloped design and construction techniques but I think the CO2 source was contaminated too (Daisy powerlets).
But hey, I was 17, what did I know about building a pulsed CO2 laser.  The tube didn't survive and I never rebuilt it.


----------

